

Sony Ericsson unveils the iDou (er, Idou), an iPhone-like phone w/12.1m camera - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/02/15/do-you-think-this-is-sony-ericssons-answer-to-the-iphone-idou/

======
brandonkm
This phone looks amazing. However, am I the only one tired of amazing phones
coming out that don't run android?

Since i've used the G1 for the past couple months, I really can't imagine
buying a phone without android on it. That is, unless Palm's webOS blows my
mind.

~~~
beholden
Could you elaborate on this? How extensively do you use it's combined features
and what would you change about it? I'm currently living a life of no mobile
phone whilst weighing up my options. I'm heavily skewed towards the G1 and
need tipping either in its direction or the forthcoming n97.

~~~
brandonkm
I think the n97 is a way better phone than the G1, but the G1 is pretty nice
as well. It just doesn't have the 'wow' aesthetic factor or the gaudy specs
that the n97 has. But that has more to do with the fact that Nokia really hit
it out the park with that one.

Lately i've come to conclusion that enjoyment of the features on android are
pretty much correlated to how many of the Google apps you use and how often
you use them. I've used every other mobile OS out there and the things you can
do with android you simply can't do on Symbian or the iPhone. You're
essentially running Google's version of linux on your phone. I really like the
notification system and the fact that its now at a point where any feature you
want on your phone theres an app in the marketplace that can sort you out.
Want your text message conversations to appear in chat bubbles similar to the
iPhone? Theres an app for it. Want different colored lights to blink to let
you know when you missed something? Theres an app for it. Want to slice out
any part of any mp3 and make it your ringtone? Theres an app for it. This is
only the tip of the iceberg here.

Right now my biggest complaint is the battery life. I'm not sure if its an
issue regarding how android uses the phones resources, but the battery life
could use a bit of improvement. Other than that, I really enjoy everything the
phone has to offer. It helps me stay connected and organized in ways that no
other phone i've ever used has.

Again, the n97 is really nice. Unless you live in Europe and can get it
subsidized, I don't think I would go with it over the G1. The G1 has just
given me a taste of how awesome android is, and the moment I can get it on a
phone with a better camera and better features, I will most definitely pick
that one up.

------
chaostheory
It would have been more interesting if Sony's answer to IPhone was PSP2 with
better PS3 integration... I don't see Idou as real competition to IPhone
unless there are more details they are keeping secret aside from the camera.

------
beholden
Looks good and seems to have the full set of assumed features. I cant help the
gnawing thought however of a blasé advertisement campaign with the catchphrase
Idou2.

------
pclark
I'm really sick of reporters judging cameras _purely_ on their megapixel
rating. It's a total scam.

